
Consider Controlled Infection (Re: Coronavirus) - jelliclesfarm
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2020/02/consider-controlled-infection.html
======
h2odragon
I have to upvote this with the hope that better educated and more eloquent
persons calmly and rationally shred this argument. I'm just going on a feeling
that mutation makes the idea silly; but i feel there's also a "contempt for
life" counterargument to be made.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I agree. Me too. Robin Hanson, the author..agrees that it is controversial.
And he certainly has some appalling viewpoints :
[https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Robin_Hanson](https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Robin_Hanson)

Parallel discussions in his twitter account going on now. I too would like to
see arguments against his proposition.

------
mango7283
It only occurred to me after reading this that with chicken pox, at least
where I grew up we used to just "Get infected and done with".

And apparently that concept is actually common enough to get a wiki article...
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pox_party](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pox_party)

------
anonsivalley652
A virus isn't a fire. And informed consent. SMDH.

------
tim333
I'm not sure about doing things the way he suggests but it looks like some
treatments may be effective such as remdesivir and possibly even chloroquine
so you could perhaps take those and expose people to get the equivalent of a
vaccination with limited risk.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Would it be right to say that the only situation his solution would be
justified is if every single person on the planet is at the risk of being
infected? It has to be air borne or in the atmosphere.

